# Express Entry - PR Application rejected due to missing document



## mattima

Hi all,

Just to give you a heads up: be extremely careful and double or triple check ALL the requirements for any documents that you are required to upload after you have received ITA in Express Entry. 

My PR application was yesterday rejected because of being incomplete. I didn't receive any requests to upload the missing document (one missing document was the reason for the application to be incomplete), the application was just rejected a month after submitting it and status changed to cancelled with a notification to create a new EE profile and to wait for another ITA to apply again. 

The reason for rejection was that I provided a police certificate form New Zealand (one of the countries I have lived in) instead of a Consent to Disclosure of Information Form that allows Canada to get my New Zealand criminal records themselves. This I did because I followed the written instructions on the application itself and did not double check other sections of CIC website for country specific police certificate instructions.

In the application form the instructions stated that I need to upload a police certificate for all the countries where I have lived for 6 months or more. Well, I did what I THOUGHT was right and obtained and uploaded a police certificate also from New Zealand. But now I know this was wrong, for NZ I just should have signed a form to give Canada visa offices a consent to obtain the records on my behalf. So this mistake lead to rejection of the application.

By reading other forums I have learnt that a lot of PR applications in Express Entry have been rejected as being incomplete and in most cases applicants are not contacted before receiving the rejection message. So when applying, don't cut any corners but seek for the proper instructions all over CIC website and make sure you upload every single document in the format what they are asking.


----------



## Gibjam

In the exact same point. Turns out one document was missing and rather just request this they just hit the cancel button. 

I emailed the processing office with the missing doc and requested it be reinstated, and I receive the auto reply saying a response could take 45 days. So I am going to create another profile while I wait.

The system is flawed. They called my employers, I have Medical, language, PNP, what more do they want.


----------



## colchar

Gibjam said:


> In the exact same point. Turns out one document was missing and rather just request this they just hit the cancel button.
> 
> I emailed the processing office with the missing doc and requested it be reinstated, and I receive the auto reply saying a response could take 45 days. So I am going to create another profile while I wait.
> 
> The system is flawed. They called my employers, I have Medical, language, PNP, what more do they want.



The system is not flawed. You made the mistake, not them. It is not unreasonable for them to expect you to give them everything that they have asked for. Considering the number of applications they get, they have better things to do than to chase after people who could not follow instructions.


----------



## ctaylor

Same thing just happened to me. Does anyone know how to re-apply for the job bank. I'm still registered under my old express entry file number, and now have my new file number but cant re-apply under the same email address.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## ctaylor

colchar said:


> The system is not flawed. You made the mistake, not them. It is not unreasonable for them to expect you to give them everything that they have asked for. Considering the number of applications they get, they have better things to do than to chase after people who could not follow instructions.


Considering they never specifically asked for certain documents, but rather said upload proof of X, Y, Z which can be interpreted in a variety of ways I do feel also that the system is flawed. 

They have an easy online ability to update our account and request a missing document. Instead they have cancelled our applications, will have to waste time and money refunding our fees, only to have us reapply immediately and go through the same process again, wasting more of their time in the early stages we have already got through. 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just frustrated. I'll echo everyone's sentiments here. If in doubt, upload everything. They do not ask for it if it's not included.


----------



## Gibjam

Typical Colchar response. As much use as a chocolate teapot. I have everything required for EE given I live here in Canada, pay my taxes (paying CIC employees) here, but they cannot afford me the click of a button querying the missing document. I have the document which I thought was submitted but in the process of uploading a raft of documents much of got missed or whatever. The fact is they know the degree is good otherwise I would have got in in the first place

Let's see who long this so calle express entry lasts.


----------



## colchar

ctaylor said:


> They have an easy online ability to update our account and request a missing document.



It is not up to them, it is up to the applicant. Our civil servants have better things to do than to chase after people who cannot provide them with what they asked for. If something was ambiguous, all you had to do was contact them and ask - just common sense really.




> Instead they have cancelled our applications, will have to waste time and money refunding our fees, only to have us reapply immediately and go through the same process again, wasting more of their time in the early stages we have already got through.


The fees will be cancelled/refunded automatically via computer. Applications will also be dealt with by computer in the early stages. It does not take more of their time. Chasing down every applicant who screwed up their application would take more time.

It is up to the applicant to ensure everything is included. If there is any doubt, they should ask. Pretty simple really.


----------



## colchar

Gibjam said:


> Typical Colchar response. As much use as a chocolate teapot.



Since you cannot follow simple instructions nor put forth the effort to get clarification it is you who is about as useful as a chocolate teapot.





> I have everything required for EE given I live here in Canada, pay my taxes (paying CIC employees) here, but they cannot afford me the click of a button querying the missing document.


It is not up to them to chase you down, it is up to _you_ to make sure you have included everything. You could easily have checked but apparently couldn't be bothered - and now you are blaming others for your own mistake.





> I have the document which I thought was submitted but in the process of uploading a raft of documents much of got missed or whatever.



In other words, you didn't bother making sure everything was supplied to them - that is _your_ fault. If it was me I would have made damned sure that everything was uploaded. that you couldn't be bothered to do so and now blame others for your mistake says a lot about you...and none of it good. Try taking some responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Gibjam said:


> Typical Colchar response. As much use as a chocolate teapot. I have everything required for EE given I live here in Canada, pay my taxes (paying CIC employees) here, but they cannot afford me the click of a button querying the missing document. I have the document which I thought was submitted but in the process of uploading a raft of documents much of got missed or whatever. The fact is they know the degree is good otherwise I would have got in in the first place
> 
> Let's see who long this so calle express entry lasts.


To be fair, UKVI are just as guilty about not querying missing documents for people are applying for visas to go to the UK. Instead of just cancelling the application and refunding the money like CIC does, the Home Office has been known to just flat out refuse the visa application full stop, forcing the applicant to re-apply (including paying the application fee again)... the Applicant often has the option of appealing the refusal, but that process can take up to a year.


----------



## Gibjam

It seems CIC are tweaking EE, because when first set up my profile they aske if I had an ECA of which I selected no. The only reason I got one is a legal consul advising my employer said it maybe worth getting should I need additional points. Having resubmitted a profile following cancellation they are requesting an ECA reference # be entered


----------



## omstar

THEY CALLED YOUR EMPLOYERS!? I guess this was to confirm your position in the company. Did they tell you any other details about what specific information was requested for verification?


----------



## gradermech

Hey Mattima, I feel for ya buddy. I am in exactly the same position. PR App rejected as incomplete only last week. They say that it is missing a Pólice Certificate from UK for my spouse who is Chilean. She has never been in UK for more than 5 months having only ever had visitor status there. i received no notification or request for additional documents just rejection and told to start the whole process again
Frustrated to say the least especially after paperwork application was also rejected end of last year as they said the cap of 8000 applicants under CEC was reached but they didnt tell anyone


----------



## mattima

Sorry to hear that, I know how frustrating it feels. It's quite funny that they come up with evidence that is suddenly needed although not required based on the instructions in the application (re: police certificates and 6 months stay). On the >Internet< people are saying that it's worth sending the missing document along with a Case Specific Enquiry Form on CIC website and kindly request them to re-open your application. Some of the applicants have gotten their applications re-opened, but some of them not, so better to create a new Express Entry profile while waiting for the answer.

Good Luck with the process!


----------



## harsimar

*hi mattima*

Really disappointing situation. 

Well this was the only reason that or some other issue was there? Don't you think it will be too much complicated and laborious? Well as much as i know Australian govt is asking for last 12 moths police clearance. Like being an Indian all of us spend lot of our life in different territories and provinces for education and job . Being in India it will be too much difficult to get PCC from all the concerned place . So do not you think so that it will be long and hard process? Well you situation made me little confused. So please suggest me as i have spent most of my tome in different areas 



mattima said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to give you a heads up: be extremely careful and double or triple check ALL the requirements for any documents that you are required to upload after you have received ITA in Express Entry.
> 
> My PR application was yesterday rejected because of being incomplete. I didn't receive any requests to upload the missing document (one missing document was the reason for the application to be incomplete), the application was just rejected a month after submitting it and status changed to cancelled with a notification to create a new EE profile and to wait for another ITA to apply again.
> 
> The reason for rejection was that I provided a police certificate form New Zealand (one of the countries I have lived in) instead of a Consent to Disclosure of Information Form that allows Canada to get my New Zealand criminal records themselves. This I did because I followed the written instructions on the application itself and did not double check other sections of CIC website for country specific police certificate instructions.
> 
> In the application form the instructions stated that I need to upload a police certificate for all the countries where I have lived for 6 months or more. Well, I did what I THOUGHT was right and obtained and uploaded a police certificate also from New Zealand. But now I know this was wrong, for NZ I just should have signed a form to give Canada visa offices a consent to obtain the records on my behalf. So this mistake lead to rejection of the application.
> 
> By reading other forums I have learnt that a lot of PR applications in Express Entry have been rejected as being incomplete and in most cases applicants are not contacted before receiving the rejection message. So when applying, don't cut any corners but seek for the proper instructions all over CIC website and make sure you upload every single document in the format what they are asking.


----------



## 261314

gradermech said:


> Hey Mattima, I feel for ya buddy. I am in exactly the same position. PR App rejected as incomplete only last week. They say that it is missing a Pólice Certificate from UK for my spouse who is Chilean. She has never been in UK for more than 5 months having only ever had visitor status there. i received no notification or request for additional documents just rejection and told to start the whole process again
> Frustrated to say the least especially after paperwork application was also rejected end of last year as they said the cap of 8000 applicants under CEC was reached but they didnt tell anyone


gradermech, quick question: Did you not receive any "DOCUMENT REQUEST LETTER" via email which clearly states the requirements?


----------



## 261314

harsimar said:


> Really disappointing situation.
> 
> Well this was the only reason that or some other issue was there? Don't you think it will be too much complicated and laborious? Well as much as i know Australian govt is asking for last 12 moths police clearance. Like being an Indian all of us spend lot of our life in different territories and provinces for education and job . Being in India it will be too much difficult to get PCC from all the concerned place . So do not you think so that it will be long and hard process? Well you situation made me little confused. So please suggest me as i have spent most of my tome in different areas


The question that needs clarification here is: Is Police Clearance a> country specific b> state specific or c> city specific? For arguments sake, lets say person X has stayed 1) In 3 different cities in the same state Punjab (Amritsar, Jalandhar, Patiala) in India or 2) In 3 different cities in 3 different states Punjab, Gujarat, Maharashtra (Amritsar, Ahmedabad, Mumbai) in India for more than 6 months in the past 18 years does it suffice to provide police clearance from the current city? I know I'm complicating this. My understanding was police clearance is country specific...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

261314 said:


> The question that needs clarification here is: Is Police Clearance a> country specific b> state specific or c> city specific? For arguments sake, lets say person X has stayed 1) In 3 different cities in the same state Punjab (Amritsar, Jalandhar, Patiala) in India or 2) In 3 different cities in 3 different states Punjab, Gujarat, Maharashtra (Amritsar, Ahmedabad, Mumbai) in India for more than 6 months in the past 18 years does it suffice to provide police clearance from the current city? I know I'm complicating this. My understanding was police clearance is country specific...


If you read the CIC website, it clearly states _countries_ and not _cities_.


----------



## mattima

Well with the police certificates it's all a bit complicated and the requirements differ for each country. If you get an invitation to apply, just do what I didn't do and check the country (and state) specific requirements on the CIC website. For example if you live(d) in Australia, you have different requirements for states of Queensland and Victoria than for other states.

For India, the instructions just say "Each District Police Station may need different information and documents – ask the station you apply at for specifics". So if you lived in Delhi and in Punjab, it _might_ as well be that the requirements to obtain the police certificate are different.

As mentioned in earlier posts in this topic, Express Entry is really strict - if you miss one single document, they will not contact you to request it. They will only accept complete applications and therefore they easily reject any applications with missing or wrong documents.


----------



## Vespera

I just wanted to say that my husband and me are in the same situation. Today they rejected our application because we somehow didn't sent original criminal record on Croatian language, we uploaded only translated version. I know that it is our mistake, but they could ask for that missing part.


----------



## BikeAlaska

*Was Eligible, Now Not*

Hi Everyone,

My application was also cancelled because of an incorrect type of police cert. I've resolved the issue and am now trying to reapply for Express Entry. However, it keeps saying I'm ineligible even though none of my info has changed. My PNP sponsorship is still active. What do I do? Has anyone dealt with this before?


----------



## 261314

BikeAlaska said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My application was also cancelled because of an incorrect type of police cert. I've resolved the issue and am now trying to reapply for Express Entry. However, it keeps saying I'm ineligible even though none of my info has changed. My PNP sponsorship is still active. What do I do? Has anyone dealt with this before?


Not sure about this, but I've read somewhere on the forum that once rejected you cannot reapply before 6 months. Maybe that's the reason for the ineligible status?


----------



## AndreaAugust

colchar said:


> Gibjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the exact same point. Turns out one document was missing and rather just request this they just hit the cancel button.
> 
> I emailed the processing office with the missing doc and requested it be reinstated, and I receive the auto reply saying a response could take 45 days. So I am going to create another profile while I wait.
> 
> The system is flawed. They called my employers, I have Medical, language, PNP, what more do they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system is not flawed. You made the mistake, not them. It is not unreasonable for them to expect you to give them everything that they have asked for. Considering the number of applications they get, they have better things to do than to chase after people who could not follow instructions.
Click to expand...


Oh it's always easy to be on your high horse criticizing other people. "Our civil servants have better things to do than to chase after people who cannot provide them with what they asked for". Like what?! It's been eight months and 18,950 invitations have been sent out but only 655 applications were approved! Even when you only consider the invitations sent out in January and February to fit the so-called six-month processing time, the number is 3,574, which is still too many more than those that were approved. What the hell have they been doing? Rejecting people's applications just because some missing document? This is immigration application not a freaking exam where you have to get everything right to pass! And if they don't want to deal with applications with missing documents, they don't have to cancel the whole thing and ask people to redo every freaking thing all over again including spending another month or so waiting to be picked from the stupid pool. Why can't they just keep the invitation? They don't think the register of a million MyCIC accounts and Express Entry profiles a waste of resource? RIDICULOUS AND INHUMAN!


----------



## EVHB

AndreaAugust said:


> This is immigration application not a freaking exam where you have to get everything right to pass!


 Yes, it is.
Some people see immigration as a right they have. That is not the case. It's a favour. 



AndreaAugust said:


> And if they don't want to deal with applications with missing documents, they don't have to cancel the whole thing and ask people to redo every freaking thing all over again including spending another month or so waiting to be picked from the stupid pool. Why can't they just keep the invitation?


Because lots of people send in the application, without being that serious about it. Because, when asked to continue the process, people don't follow through. Same in the US with the Diversity Lottery. Millions of people send in their application, a couple of ten thousands get the good news they are the lucky ones in the draw and have to complete the rest of the paperwork so they can come and live in the US, and more than half of them never do that!


----------



## colchar

AndreaAugust said:


> Oh it's always easy to be on your high horse criticizing other people. "Our civil servants have better things to do than to chase after people who cannot provide them with what they asked for". Like what?! It's been eight months and 18,950 invitations have been sent out but only 655 applications were approved! Even when you only consider the invitations sent out in January and February to fit the so-called six-month processing time, the number is 3,574, which is still too many more than those that were approved. What the hell have they been doing? Rejecting people's applications just because some missing document? This is immigration application not a freaking exam where you have to get everything right to pass! And if they don't want to deal with applications with missing documents, they don't have to cancel the whole thing and ask people to redo every freaking thing all over again including spending another month or so waiting to be picked from the stupid pool. Why can't they just keep the invitation? They don't think the register of a million MyCIC accounts and Express Entry profiles a waste of resource? RIDICULOUS AND INHUMAN!



Inhuman? Surely you mean inhumane? And if so, that is a ridiculous assertion as it is not inhumane to expect people to follow instructions. 

It is not the civil servant's job to chase after people to ensure that they have completed their application correctly. it is incumbent upon someone applying to make sure that they have done so correctly. Instead of complaining perhaps those who cannot even fill out an application correctly should take some personal responsibility for their actions!

If it was me applying I would have checled everything umpteen times to ensure it was all correct, why can others not do the same?


----------



## AndreaAugust

EVHB said:


> Yes, it is.
> Some people see immigration as a right they have. That is not the case. It's a favour.
> 
> 
> Because lots of people send in the application, without being that serious about it. Because, when asked to continue the process, people don't follow through. Same in the US with the Diversity Lottery. Millions of people send in their application, a couple of ten thousands get the good news they are the lucky ones in the draw and have to complete the rest of the paperwork so they can come and live in the US, and more than half of them never do that!



So it is a FAVOUR to immigrant to Canada. Funny. I thought it was Canada who is looking for skilled foreign workers all over the world to fill its labour market. It is a mutual benefit deal. So please do not act like Canada is doing charity for allowing immigration.


----------



## AndreaAugust

colchar said:


> Inhuman? Surely you mean inhumane? And if so, that is a ridiculous assertion as it is not inhumane to expect people to follow instructions.
> 
> It is not the civil servant's job to chase after people to ensure that they have completed their application correctly. it is incumbent upon someone applying to make sure that they have done so correctly. Instead of complaining perhaps those who cannot even fill out an application correctly should take some personal responsibility for their actions!
> 
> If it was me applying I would have checled everything umpteen times to ensure it was all correct, why can others not do the same?



People make mistakes. Even our beloved civil servants make mistakes. I've heard too much about how their mistakes resulting in people's applications rejected even when you FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS. So why can't they give other people a second chance? How do you know they didn't check everything before submitting the application? How do you know they didn't read the instructions carefully? Being careful and cautious cannot always guarantee 100% correctness.

Besides, without chasing after people for completed applications, you'd think they are able to process more applications within a certain period of time. Looks like rejecting people merely because of a missing document (which would not affect their eligibility btw) didn't make the civil servants more efficient.

Also, can anyone enlighten me where exactly on the CIC website stating that your whole application INCLUDING THE INVITATION would be cancelled if any document is missing? For such a significant change on processing procedures, surely they would make sure everyone is informed?


----------

